# Display planted tank at friend's LFS



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

This is a planted tank display at my buddy's store. Much better than an average LFS in every aspect. They have a 1,000g Shark Tank, a 600-700g South American Bruiser/Catfish tank, Huge SW and FW displays and tons of livestock.










And some inhabitants of the tank:

Discus:









Pick-a-boo:









Crazy red Cherry barb, best I have ever seen:









Long fin Danios, about 20 in there, very nice looking fish









Hengel's Rasboras - also about 20 or so in there









Cardinal Tetra - i really like this shot, maybe my best "cardinal" to date









Lemon Tetra


----------



## Do78521 (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow, nice tank, I also have Cardinals and they are sweet. I thinking about getting another type of school fish. Is your danio pretty agressive? and do they school pretty tight?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Those rasboras do school very well. I have about 8 of them and they almost never go off by themselves. My LFS sells them as "lambchop rasboras".


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

we call them porkchop rasboras here


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

I think he was asking about the Danios 

And those are not the porkchops, those are Hengels. The porkshops are actually called Harlequin Rasboras and look a bit different:


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice tank. A setup in the store like that probalby sells more tanks, fish, and plants than all the advertising in the world.


----------

